# Inspiration for Japan



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thought I would do something for Japan. Always keeping them in prayers and thoughts. Inspirational words that spell JAPAN.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

That's cool of you. I love photography and poetry. Well done.


----------

